# Not actually off topic...



## The Barbarian (Apr 25, 2020)

My family is scattered around the country, and the unpleasantness means we can't see each other for a while.   We teleconference every week, and we've got a cooking contest going, where we each make a dish in a given category and then people vote on it.   

The award, is my HDR; the coveted Golden Smurf.    

If you want, you can vote
We ask people to vote on the best-looking submission from each family member, each week.

If you would be so kind, please visit here:
https://forms.gle/MZjTdZSa1Q6hVtNP7

Select your favorite, and vote. Your participation is greatly appreciated.    If this is out of order, I won't resent it being removed.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 25, 2020)

I voted for pizza number 3, based upon the ingredient list, and also how good it looked. I thought I replied to your thread here last night but today I do not see my response.

I really like the looks of that golden Smurf award!


----------



## The Barbarian (Apr 25, 2020)

Thanks for voting.   It's a very tight race this time.  Anyone else, please vote.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 26, 2020)

I love pizza. Here is a photo (a lighting test of a new softbox) of a pizza I made years ago back in 2012.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 26, 2020)

Voted


----------



## The Barbarian (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks very much, everyone.    I really like Darryl's pizza, BTW.

My pizza was #3, and it came in 2nd.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 29, 2020)

I was talking with my boss a few weeks ago about pizza and he told me that the best pizza he had ever had was when he was about 8 years old in California. The pizza had large slices of tomato and also cashews. He thought that was a weird combination but he told me that in the subsequent 40 years he has never had a pizza he liked more. My favorite pizza in the whole world is an old standard at Eugene,Oregon's Tracktown Pizza. It is linguica pizza. Many people have never heard of the meat. The closest thing you can think of would be a pizza covered in about 1 full heaping cup of freshly-cooked bacon bits.But better!

About 15 years ago my wife and I decided to make the 100 mile drive just to taste once again the famous linguica pizza at Tracktown Pizza. At the last University of Oregon football game I went to my son was about 8 years old and we stopped and got a Tracktown linguica and a pitcher of root beer. He still talks about how good that pizza was, and in a few months he will turn 17.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 29, 2020)

Linguica is very common around here with the old school Portuguese families.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 29, 2020)

I read an article a couple of days ago on the web about how the city of Naples has had most of its Pizza trade shutdown. Naples was the birthplace of pizza, according to the article. This doggone covid-19 pandemic has wreaked havoc with the Pizza trade in Naples. Apparently one of the most beloved pizza restaurants in Naples which was started in 1937 and has been family owned ever since decided to close its doors at the start of the lockdown, rather than offer substandard product or a substandard experience to diners. The owner felt that it was in his best interests to close the shop, lest irreversible harm be brought to his business.


----------



## edsland (Apr 30, 2020)

Voted, now I’m thinking pizza for dinner


----------

